# Win a free headbadge



## axsepul (Apr 9, 2013)

Do want to win this headbadge?   See it here http://youtu.be/PmtqwdAc8JM

Here’s what you have to do.

1.	 Subscribe to my youtube channel.

2.	View the video and hit the like button. 

3.	You must leave at least one comment on the video giving me your handle to any of these sites. Facebook, Twitter or this site.  Why? Because I     will need a way to contact you if you are the winner.

4.	Leaving at least one comment per day telling me a PG-13 joke or telling me where you plan to use the headbadge will really be nice but always include your handle.

5.	Last day to enter will be April 22, 2013 before 10:00 PM eastern time.

6.	A random winner will be picked and announce on April 26, 2013 via a comment from me on the youtube video, on my facebook, on my twitter and on this site.

7.	If the winner lives outside the United States, that person will be responsible for any charges by your local customs.

GOOD LUCK!!

¿Quieres ganarte esta insignia para tu bicicleta?   Puedas verla aquí  http://youtu.be/PmtqwdAc8JM

Esto es lo que tienes que hacer. 

1.	 Subscríbete a mi canal de youtube.

2.	Ve el video y dale al botón de me gusta. 

3.	Debes dejar por lo menos un comentario dejándome saber cuál es tu nombre de usuario en algunas de estas páginas.   Facebook, Twitter o esta página. ¿Porque?  Para poder contactarte si eres el ganador.  

4.	Sería un placer si dejas al menos un comentario por día diciéndome un chiste o diciéndome como piensas usar la insignia.

5.	Abril 22, 2013 es el último día para poder concursar hasta las 10:00 PM tiempo este. 

6.	El ganador será escogido y anunciado en Abril 26, 2013 mediante un comentario por mí en el video, en facebook, en twitter y esta pagina. 

7.	Si el ganador resulta ser una persona que viva fuera de los Estados Unidos, esa persona será responsable por cualquier gasto que imponga su aduana local.

! BUENA SUERTE! 

My Twitter:   https://twitter.com/xsmetaldesigns
My Facebook:   http://www.facebook.com/xsmetadesigns
My Instagram:  http://instagram.com/xsmetaldesigns/#


----------



## axsepul (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Apr 15, 2013)

What if I wanted a ROSS? I had to make two decals at the sign shop and layer them...


----------



## axsepul (Apr 15, 2013)

Saving Tempest said:


> What if I wanted a ROSS? I had to make two decals at the sign shop and layer them...




if you want to order a headbadge write to xdecalmanx@gmail.com


----------



## axsepul (Apr 26, 2013)

Slowriderz on the UGV & RRB / chopshopcustomz on Instagram IS THE WINNER


----------

